# Goats Milk



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone know much about feeding goats milk to adult dogs? Pour some on kibble?

I know my Newfoundland was weaned with goats milk but that's all I know.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I do it when I've got some extra hanging around. The dogs love it, never seen a problem from doing this. i don't know much ab out how it helps nutritionally though. I'll either give them a small bit in a bowl or just dump it in with their food.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Goats milk is great nutritionally as long as it's raw goats milk and not pasteurized. It has a lot of good bacteria and probiotic factors to it. It's great for picky eaters as well. It has a ton of health benefits to it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I only know that Answers raw food sells frozen goats milk & The Honest Kitchen has it in powder form.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

animals don't drink milk once they're weaned. we have to give them milk.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Answers raw goats milk is great. I swear by that stuff. The lack of pasteurization in raw milk is why it's digestible by most dogs. This is from Answer's website, interesting stuff:
"According to the Journal of American Medicine, “Goats milk is the most complete food known.” It contains vitamins, minerals, electrolytes, trace elements, enzymes, protein, and fatty acids utilized by the body with ease. In fact, the body can digest goat’s milk in only 20 minutes. Having fat molecules one-fifth the size of those in cow’s milk makes it easily digestible and tolerable to those with compromised digestive systems.. Seventy-two percent of the milk used throughout the world is from goats. Goat milk has no cream separation because of smaller fat molecules. It contains preformed Vitamin A in the milk fat that allows it to be readily available for use by the body. Goat milk contains a higher evolved carotene (pro-Vitamin A). Researchers find the pro-Vitamin A to have cancer-preventing properties. The protein in goat milk forms a softer curd (the term given to the protein clumps that are formed by the action of stomach acid on the protein), which makes the protein more easily and rapidly digestible. Although the mineral content of goat's milk and cow's milk is generally similar, goat's milk contains 13 percent more calcium, 25 percent more vitamin B-6, 47 percent more vitamin A, 134 percent more potassium, and three times more niacin. It also contains 27 percent more of the antioxidant selenium than cow's milk. Goat's milk has long been used and recommended as an aid in the treatment of ulcers due to its more effective acid buffering capacity. Goat's milk has more buffering capacity than over the counter antacids. (The USDA and Prairie View A&M University in Texas have confirmed that goat's milk has more acid-buffering capacity than cow's milk, soy infant formula, and nonprescription antacid drugs.) Goat's milk alkalinizes the digestive system. It actually contains a group of alkaline minerals, and it does not produce acid in the intestinal system. Goat's milk helps to increase the pH of the blood stream because it is the dairy product highest in the amino acid L-glutamine. L-glutamine is an alkalinizing amino acid, often recommended by nutritionists."


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like it's time to get a few milk goats, for my use and the dogs too. 

I want to learn to make cheese and yogurt and doesn't look like there would any waste if the dogs would get what I don't use.

The nutritional value looks amazing. Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I use the Answers goat milk for Melon and I swear by it. He has a weird digestive system and without the goat milk, he gets explosive diarrhea. My animals all act like it's crack too, I can get them to eat stuff they otherwise wouldn't if I put some goat milk on it!


----------

